# Thin Cut Beef Short Ribs



## duffman (Jul 21, 2013)

I got some thin cut beef short ribs at the store last week on sale. I was thinking about putting them in a maple syrup brine then smoking them. Any other ideas on what to do with them?


----------



## reinhard (Jul 21, 2013)

The only thing i do with thin cut short ribs is make a Korean BBQ dish called Galbi. Here is the marinade for it:

Galbi

1/3 cup soy sauce

1/3 cup water

1/4 cup honey

 [or 1/3 cup brown sugar]

1 tsp black pepper

in a blender--1 Korean pear [about 2 cups]

8 cloves garlic

1 medium onion

1 tsp of chopped fresh ginger

blend until it turnes into a white creamy liquid.

add this to your soy sauce base and add 2 Tablespoons of sesame oil.

[ if you cant find Korean pears, use 2 ripe bosc pears]

I've been making thin cut short ribs for many years and have used a recipe similiar to this one. This one is from Maangchi.com  the lady on this site is the best as far as Korean food.  Watch her make Galbi.  After marinading the ribs [about 3 pounds] for this recipe but i double it all the time.  I also throw in about 2 tablespoons of seseme seeds in the marinade as well.

You do them on the grill.  should take no more than 4 minutes per side depending how thin they are. I get them cut about 1/4 inch thick.  Koreans like them even thinner.  I used to cut about 100 pounds a week for a Asian Resturant when i was still working.  This is one of the best recipe's and meals out there.  I serve the ribs with rice and kimchi. Reinhard


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 21, 2013)

Reinhard that sounds like a fantastic marinade!


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 21, 2013)

Here's Jamie Purviance's Recipe from _Weber's Way to Grill[emoji]8482[/emoji]:_

Marinade


1 Asian pear (baseball size), peeled, cored, and roughly chopped

3 scallions, trimmed and roughly chopped

6 large garlic cloves

2 cups water

¾ cup soy sauce

⅓ cup granulated sugar

¼ cup rice vinegar


12 flanken-style beef ribs, about 4 pounds total and ½ inch thick

2 tablespoons toasted sesame seeds
[h3] [/h3]
Instructions


In the bowl of a food processor, finely chop the pear, scallions, and garlic. Add the remaining marinade ingredients. Process until well combined.

Put the ribs in a large bowl and pour in the marinade. Mix well to coat the ribs evenly. Cover and refrigerate for 2 to 4 hours. Remove the ribs from the refrigerator and let stand at room temperature for 15 to 30 minutes before grilling.

Prepare the grill for direct cooking over high heat (450° to 550°F).

Brush the cooking grates clean. One at time, lift the ribs and let the liquid and solid bits fall back into the bowl. Discard the marinade. Grill the ribs over _*direct high heat,*_  with the lid open, until they are nicely charred on both sides and cooked to a medium or medium-rare doneness, 3 to 5 minutes, turning occasionally. Remove from the grill and sprinkle with the sesame seeds.


----------



## reinhard (Jul 21, 2013)

That would be a good recipe also.  One point about grilling these.  This is hands on grilling. Sure you can have a cold one or two but this aint like doing pork ribs.  You dont want to overcook these. Like Bama said above the 3 to 4 minutes per side is a good guide. Adjust the time for thickness.  I see someone started a Short Rib thread here also on the beef forum.   They show where these thin cut ribs are cut from. the ribs are cut accross the bone with usualy three pieces of bone showing.  If you haven't tried this you are realy missing out. Reinhard


----------

